# Embroidery without artwork?



## benthiam (Jul 4, 2006)

Yo!

   

Need some help here, just before I call up the embroidery factory on monday.

Did so many embroidery work but this time, the client doesn't have a artwork. Instead, I was given a shirt they have, which was done by a previous t-shirt guy, and I was told to do the embroidery, exactly the same. 

I've tried scanning the shirt, then using photoshop to edit and filter. Due to the lack of experience in photoshop, I only manage to get the artwork done with some jaggered edges. 

Now the question is: Is it possible for them to embroider a shirt for me, juz with a sample of the shirt provided, no artwork? 

Thanks for help in advance!!


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

You will need to turn it into a vector or a high quality raster to embroider it. You might want to contat an artist, or see if the embroderer can do the art for you.


----------



## benthiam (Jul 4, 2006)

jdr8271 said:


> You will need to turn it into a vector or a high quality raster to embroider it. You might want to contat an artist, or see if the embroderer can do the art for you.


 
Cool.. Let me check it out with my embroiderer!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

its possible a cood hig res scan of the shirt will suffice for your digitizer.
More than likely will not be exact but oretty darn close depending on the expierence of the digitizer


----------



## Squirts (Feb 17, 2006)

benthiam said:


> Yo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shouldn't be a problem... If they use autodigitizing software then it could be a problem however if the manually digitize it will be just fine..... I was recently given a Logo'd shirt to copy and I scanned it in and then manually digitized over the top of it.... it actually worked better for me then artwork because I was able to match all the stitch angles of the original....


----------



## benthiam (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi guys, how are you today?

I've just contacted the embroidery girl, she told me it's possible to do it without artwork. She says that with the shirt sample that I've got, she would be able to do the embroidery for me. 

So guys, if you happen to have the same problem with me, yea.. they're lying if they say they can't. LOL!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> So guys, if you happen to have the same problem with me, yea.. they're lying if they say they can't. LOL!


Not totally true. They might be telling you the truth as they just dont have the skills to go by an already embroidered job. So it's possible that they just can't do it.


----------



## benthiam (Jul 4, 2006)

Just came back from the factory. Just to share how they do it.

They will scan the shirt and then fliter the artwork.

This was exactly how I did it at my place but didn't come out sharp enough. Maybe they have better skills.


----------



## EmbDigitizing (Oct 30, 2006)

Yup benthiam,

Thats exactly what should have been done.. the artwork can be any scan of a embroiderered or printed tshirt.

The digitizing company should have experience in cleaning up the artwork before digitizing.


----------

